# another potential silly newb question



## dalglish (Jun 6, 2008)

How can I view threads so that the first post is shown first rather than the last post first? I like to read the questions before the answers :)


----------



## ronp (Jun 6, 2008)

Go to your user cp and choose the options you want. That should help.


----------



## dalglish (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks a lot, for any other new people that want to do this go to user cp and choose 'edit options' link on the left then scroll down to 'Thread display options' and click on the 'Thread display mode' drop down menu and choose 'oldest first'.


----------



## ronp (Jun 6, 2008)

Glad to have helped you.


----------



## dmack (Jun 6, 2008)

I shared your frustration for a while. Did the same thing to fix it. Lots of great helpful people here. Keep asking questions.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO!!!
Had that same problem and it drove nuts. After about 3 days I finally asked how to fix it.Since then I've been happy happy. BTW the wife still thinks I'm nuts though


----------

